# Kansas tractor show, June 3-5, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractor Show
June 3-5, 2005
Washington, Kansas 66968

Washington 6th Annual Tractor Show and Swap & Flea Market Saturday, June 4 & Sunday, June 5 at Washington City Park. Free Admission. All tractors welcome to the tractor show, as well as small engine displays. 

For more details contact: Flea Market - Norma Stamm 785.325.3112. Swap Meet - Ernest & Loretta Nutsch 785.325.2867. Information - B.J. Smart - 785.325.2925. Office During Show - 785.325.2834


----------

